# Tamron Teases a New Lens Ahead of CP+



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 14, 2018)

```
<strong>*Update*</strong> I am apparently blind and didn’t see the ring at the top of the lens, this is definitely a zoom. I’d like to think Tamron wouldn’t tease an APS-C superzoom, but……</p>
<p>Not to be outdone by <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/sigma-announces-brand-new-14-24mm-f2-8-art-lens/">Sigma’s recent 14-24mm f/2.8 DG HSM Art series lens announcement</a>, it looks like Tamron has a new prime in store for us. <a href="https://photorumors.com/2018/02/14/new-tamron-lens-teaser/">Photo Rumors</a> found the first teaser for the lens.</p>
<p>Tamron tends to make similar focal length primes as Sigma, but they’re usually a bit slower.</p>
<p>Could this be a 100mm f/2 VC or a 135mm f/2 VC? Or like a few people on the forum think, <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=34488.0">it could be a zoom</a>. Hopefully it’s something for full frame DSLRs.</p>
<p>Sound off in the forum on what you hope this new Tamron is.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 14, 2018)

I am just hoping for a new macro either a 60mm or 180mm from either of those two 3rd party manufacturers.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 14, 2018)

the base of the lens looks similar to the 18-200 for mirrorless and also i think i can see 2 rubber rings there, so i'm guessing a new zoom


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 14, 2018)

Yeah, looks like a zoom. Two rings and an indent where the barrel telescopes.

The design language is even more simplistic than Tamron's recent Di/Di II (FF/crop) lenses. Instead, the profile bears a _strong_ resemblance to the 18-200mm Di III VC. So my educated guess is a mirrorless zoom. Hopefully not a slow superzoom this time but something more interesting. The dimensions seem wrong for an f/2.8 standard zoom, unfortunately. Perhaps a tele zoom?


----------



## hne (Feb 14, 2018)

Sharlin said:


> Yeah, looks like a zoom. Two rings and an indent where the barrel telescopes.
> 
> The design language is even more simplistic than Tamron's recent Di/Di II (FF/crop) lenses. Instead, the profile bears a _strong_ resemblance to the 18-200mm Di III VC. So my educated guess is a mirrorless zoom. Hopefully not a slow superzoom this time but something more interesting. The dimensions seem wrong for an f/2.8 standard zoom, unfortunately. Perhaps a tele zoom?



I think you're on to something. Either an update to the 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3 Di VC PZD or a 24-70/4 would be my guess.


----------



## mmeerdam (Feb 14, 2018)

I think we'll be seeing more mirrorless lenses from sigma and tamron now the cats out of the bag about the major players (upcoming) mounts (they probably know a bit more than the rumour mill online). E-mount is known, eos-m is probably a given and Nikon patented their z-mount with an even shorter flange distance. No surprises anymore. So it's safe to release some mirrorless lenses in the coming year and offer canon/nikon versions when their mirrorless cams are officially released.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 14, 2018)

yet sigma didn't release any EF-M lenses and tamron only has one. admitedly, tamron only has one MFT lens too...

i still wish sigma would make the DN lenses for EF-M as well...and i never miss a chance to complain about this


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 14, 2018)

I would love a 100mm f2 with image stabilization; 135 is just too long for me, but 100mm is the sweet spot and currently there's no stabilized solution at f2.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 14, 2018)

hne said:


> I think you're on to something. Either an update to the 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3 Di VC PZD or a 24-70/4 would be my guess.



Hm? I meant that this looks like a Di III (mirrorless APS-C) lens, not a full-frame one. The long "neck" leading to the mount also implies mirrorless. And mirrorless as of now implies APS-C or m4/3, Sony a7/a9 series notwithstanding.


----------



## Cory (Feb 14, 2018)

A small outstanding 50mm lens.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 14, 2018)

Cory said:


> A small outstanding 50mm lens.



have you actually seen the teaser photo? you could fit 3 small outstanding 50mm lenses in the outline of that..


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 14, 2018)

GammyKnee said:


> I would love a 100mm f2 with image stabilization; 135 is just too long for me, but 100mm is the sweet spot and currently there's no stabilized solution at f2.



+1 to this, 100 mm is such a versatile focal length, but given that Tamron have introduced the 85/1.8 I'd imagine that they wouldn't begin their new prime series by having two such similar focal lengths - unfortunately. Incidentally I've joined you as a Tamron 45 VC owner. Pleased ( and relieved) at the accuracy of the AF. Temps me to the 85. I'd definitely be on a 100/2 VC


----------



## Canoneer (Feb 14, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> I am just hoping for a new macro either a 60mm or 180mm from either of those two 3rd party manufacturers.



Yes please! A new 180mm Macro would be a welcome addition.


----------



## RGF (Feb 14, 2018)

Glad to see Tamron and Sigma are giving Nikon and Canon some competition It will be good for us, the consumer


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 14, 2018)

600F5.6


----------



## TeT (Feb 14, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> 600F5.6



Given the pictured size to mount ratios it would have to be a Reflex lens, now that would be an unexpected shocker...


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 14, 2018)

Canoneer said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > I am just hoping for a new macro either a 60mm or 180mm from either of those two 3rd party manufacturers.
> ...



A macro zoom (it has two rings)? That could be interesting, especially if it magnifies more than 1:1. But I would prefer to see the rumored 300, 400 and 500mm primes.


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 14, 2018)

Mirrorless zoom


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 14, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> +1 to this, 100 mm is such a versatile focal length, but given that Tamron have introduced the 85/1.8 I'd imagine that they wouldn't begin their new prime series by having two such similar focal lengths - unfortunately. Incidentally I've joined you as a Tamron 45 VC owner. Pleased ( and relieved) at the accuracy of the AF. Temps me to the 85. I'd definitely be on a 100/2 VC



Cool - glad you've had a good experience with the 45 - I'd hate to be without mine. I kind of hoped Tamron might do something along the same lines for the 85 as they did with the 35 and 45. I mean 100mm is just 15mm past the 85, and the Canon 85 1.8 and 100 f/2 are close siblings.


----------



## SkynetTX (Feb 14, 2018)

A 250mm f/5.6 Di VC USD Macro with an MFD about 0.75 meter would be great. Just in case if the 180 mm with the 0.4 meter MFD is too short.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 14, 2018)

GammyKnee said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > +1 to this, 100 mm is such a versatile focal length, but given that Tamron have introduced the 85/1.8 I'd imagine that they wouldn't begin their new prime series by having two such similar focal lengths - unfortunately. Incidentally I've joined you as a Tamron 45 VC owner. Pleased ( and relieved) at the accuracy of the AF. Temps me to the 85. I'd definitely be on a 100/2 VC
> ...



My first thought was a 2.8 100 Macro but this is not very special. But 2.0 100 with IS would be a novelty. What about a 2.0 100 image stabilized macro? What a versatile lens: low light, portrait, tight landscape, tight architecture, and the whole macro world ... This would explain why there is some longer tube which extends if focused near MFD.
I do not think that this is a zoom lens after trying to get more detail in gimp: There is only one ring visible and a band which might hold some window for displaying the distance and reproduction ration and the controls for AF + IS or better VC.

Just my 2ct.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 14, 2018)

It is hard to tell from the lighting, but if you look at the outer edges there is a line that I believe indicates nearly the entire top half of the lens is a large zoom ring. The smaller and more easily visible ring directly above the Tamron name is I assume the manual focus ring.


Considering it is so much longer than it is wide (and likely will zoom out even longer still) it cannot be a large aperture lens. It looks to me like some kind of consumer lens, but it seems odd they would tease a non-pro lens in this fashion.


----------



## aceflibble (Feb 14, 2018)

I have it on semi-good authority (someone who has been both right and wrong in the past) that it's a APS-C zoom, and on dubious authority (someone who was right a couple of times but mostly been wrong) that it's a mirrorless-specific zoom.

If I were to put money on it, I'd bet on APS-C general-purpose zoom. That's something they have a few of in the old style of lens, but not in the modern line. It's also something Sigma has had fair success with, as well as Fuji. Going on what I've been told (again, somewhat sketchy sources) and what their line-up currently looks like and feels like it's missing, that's what feels right for Tamron.

Then again, nobody would have guessed they'd go with 45mm or that Sigma would make a lens like the 24-35 f/2, so, hey. These two companies are capable of pulling something completely random out of nowhere.



Sporgon said:


> but given that Tamron have introduced the 85/1.8 I'd imagine that they wouldn't begin their new prime series by having two such similar focal lengths - unfortunately.


Reminder that Canon did exactly this, with the 100mm as the spearhead of the then-cutting-edge EF lens trio, and the 85mm version coming along just under a year later. Then they also piled on a macro version, too, which would also fit Tamron's line. (85 VC, 90 VC macro, so add a 100 VC and they're duplicated Canon.)

All that said, that was the early 90s and these days 100mm isn't anywhere near as popular as it was then. While there's a small market for it, it probably wouldn't be worth Tamron investing R&D into a 100mm prime now unless they were able to very quickly and lazily re-use parts from the 85. (The same way Canon made the 85 out of the 100.)

I'd love a Tamron 100mm f/2 VC 'cause god knows the existing Canon one could do with stabilisation, weather sealing, and a little more consistent rendering across the frame, but I doubt we'll see that from Tamron until they have filled every other niche first. I expect we'd see a Tamron 28mm before we see a Tamron 100mm.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 14, 2018)

aceflibble said:


> I have it on semi-good authority (someone who has been both right and wrong in the past) that it's a APS-C zoom, and on dubious authority (someone who was right a couple of times but mostly been wrong) that it's a mirrorless-specific zoom.



As I mentioned in a previous comment in this thread, from the lens profile it's likely that this is an APS-C mirrorless zoom. Very similar in shape to the 18-200mm Di III but hopefully something a bit more exciting.


----------



## CosminD (Feb 14, 2018)

i need a Tamron 17-50 2.8 G2 version ! The current lens is like a dinosaur and there aren't a lot of good lenses for DX and with decent price !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2018)

*Teaser ads*

I used to work in ad agencies. Here are some long-known truths about teaser ads:

1) Most teaser campaigns are wastes of money because they don't get the "buzz" multiplier effect that they are designed to create.
2) Most teaser campaigns that do succeed in creating some interest wind up failing because the client company fails to support the later media efforts required to associate the teased concept with the revealed product/movie/etc. 
3) Both types of failures are made explicitly clear to clients beforehand, yet they insist their case is different. 
4) Both types of failures - after the fact - are blamed on the ad agency, leaving marketing staff in place to make other (and the same) mistakes over and over again.
5) The types of things that succeed are typically products that are quirky, different, new and address a category previously not addressed. Products that are Brand X's version of a Brand Y product inevitably fail to gain much interest based on merely a price or feature difference.
6) Camera companies have shown over and over again that they are ignorant of #5.
7) An exception to the rules above can be had if you pretend to have a teaser ad and merely release it to social media, thereby winning free media, although this often has a small impact. At least it's typically net positive. 
8) Following precedent and the odds, Tamron will soon announce a mirrorless consumer zoom that pretends to be a new level of quality. MTF tests will show that it is decent for consumer zooms, but inferior to other classes. The teaser campaign will be orphaned without ad spend for the actual lens, but for one or two print ads on the inner pages of the two photography magazines most apt to be improperly influenced by advertisers. The world will then move on.
9) Apparently, I should have left the ad racket sooner than I did.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 14, 2018)

TeT said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > 600F5.6
> ...



It’s just a photoshopped image and probably is not of the lens in question..... unless Tamron is coming out with a lens with no switches


----------



## siegsAR (Feb 14, 2018)

pdirestajr said:


> Mirrorless zoom


15-200 f/5.6


----------



## Talys (Feb 15, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



If the pictured lens is a 600/5.6, I will be just fine with no switches. ;D


----------



## MrToes (Feb 15, 2018)

I was waiting for Tamron to bring on a 135mm f/1.4 VC lens. But by the looks of it I'll be waiting some more!


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 15, 2018)

maybe a Tamron 24-105/4.0 VC ... to counter Sigma ... with excellent IQ at half the price of stupid Canon's stupidly underperforming 24-105 L II ?


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 15, 2018)

AvTvM said:


> maybe a Tamron 24-105/4.0 VC ... to counter Sigma ... with excellent IQ at half the price of stupid Canon's stupidly underperforming 24-105 L II ?



Bought a white box 24-105 f/4L II for 720 last year for video purposes. How much profit can Tamron make selling a good 24-105 lens for 360? It would definitely sell like hotcakes, but probably not good for the company overall.


----------



## LeakerLeaky (Feb 15, 2018)

It's going to be a 18-35mm f1.8 Di II VC.
:-X


----------



## CosminD (Feb 15, 2018)

LeakerLeaky said:


> It's going to be a 18-35mm f1.8 Di II VC.
> :-X



make that a 16-35 1.8 vc or 16-50 2.0 vc and i'll buy it instantly (if it's under 1000$ )


----------



## CosminD (Feb 15, 2018)

MrToes said:


> I was waiting for Tamron to bring on a 135mm f/1.4 VC lens. But by the looks of it I'll be waiting some more!



yes, probably forever !  Maybe you'll see a 135 1.8 or 2.0 vc if you're lucky in the next few years


----------



## slclick (Feb 15, 2018)

It's mirrorless. Tamron USA is giving hints on it's FB page.


----------



## vangelismm (Feb 15, 2018)

CosminD said:


> LeakerLeaky said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to be a 18-35mm f1.8 Di II VC.
> ...



I would buy a new 17-50 2.8 VC, that looks like the primes 35mm and 45mm.


----------



## Mistral75 (Feb 18, 2018)

Apparently it's the *Tamron 70-210mm f/4 Di VC USD*:

http://www.nokishita-camera.com/2018/02/70-210mm-f4-di-vc-usd.html


----------



## slclick (Feb 18, 2018)

I know the timing would make us think that but the images are dissimilar. I'm betting on two different lenses


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 19, 2018)

this one looks nothing like the teased image...
would be cool to have 2 lenses


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 20, 2018)

looks like it might be the Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8 Di III RXD


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 20, 2018)

bsbeamer said:


> looks like it might be the Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8 Di III RXD



It is, with 99,9% certainty.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 21, 2018)

well...i'm a bit disapointed...i was hoping for some apsc lens, preferably starting at 15-16mm...
the only cameras this lens is for currently are sony a7 and a9...


----------

